# 2004 stratus help needed



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

Inner tie rod end.

Gary


----------



## 2long4u (Dec 29, 2008)

Agreed. Knock off the outer tierod ind and move the tierod up and down by hand to try to duplicate the squeak. 

There isn't anything in the strut besides the strut itself that can make noise when going up and down. If you get a squeak when turning it could be the strut bearing.


----------

